# Fracino Engineers in London



## Perky (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, Could anyone give me any recommendations for good Fracino engineers in the London area? I'm based in East London and have a commercial setup (Contempo dual fuel semi-automatic machine in a Piaggio Ape).

Thanks,

Caroline

*Perky Coffee*

http://perkycoffee.co.uk


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

email Fracino for an authorisd engineer in your locality.


----------



## Perky (Nov 30, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> email Fracino for an authorisd engineer in your locality.


Sorry, forgot to say that I've done that, they gave me GasComm's details, according to Fracino there is only 1 engineer in London! Unfortunately, the guy at GasComm has broken his thumb and is off work at the moment, so just wondering if anyone knew of any others.

Cheers


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

How much did your Fracino servicing cost?


----------



## Perky (Nov 30, 2016)

Ashley8000 said:


> How much did your Fracino servicing cost?


It depends on what's wrong with the machine,you pay for parts and labour


----------

